# Just ordered this...Elips 3 in 1 Triple Use Vaporizer Pen Kit



## Locked (Mar 21, 2014)

Been looking for a vaporizer pen...found this for 30 bucks US free shipping.

It is a 3 in one. It works with oil, wax, or dry herb.


http://www.axvaporizers.com/products/elips-3-in-1-triple-use-vaporizer-pen-kit


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Mar 22, 2014)

oooo, i been meaning to get one for the wife. i like this one. where u get it?


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2014)

Can't wait to hear how it works Hammy. I like the 3 in 1...that is very cool. Nice price too.


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2014)

ShOrTbUs said:


> oooo, i been meaning to get one for the wife. i like this one. where u get it?




I ordered from the site I linked to. Will do a review when it comes.


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Can't wait to hear how it works Hammy. I like the 3 in 1...that is very cool. Nice price too.




I will be sure to do a review Rose.  The 3 in 1 is what sold me on it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 22, 2014)

I have been looking for something like that that would do even just dry herb.  Looking forward to hearing how it works.


----------



## robertr (Mar 22, 2014)

That would be handy, but I am sure the weak point will be the battery. Do you know the mah of the battery?


----------



## Locked (Mar 22, 2014)

robertr said:


> That would be handy, but I am sure the weak point will be the battery. Do you know the mah of the battery?




No, it doesn't say. Will let you know once I receive it.


----------



## skullcandy (Mar 24, 2014)

looks like a good deal and a good product


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 24, 2014)

let us know. Been wanting to get a newer vape.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 26, 2014)

not to be a downer but that unit will not do dry herb....   It has the same chambers as micro g pens and they are not herb compatiable....   even if the listing says it is...  once you see the size of the chamber you will see...

If you guys are lookin for something for oil and herb check out atmosrx.com    the raw, junior and jewel all will vape oil or dry bud...   I have a junior and also just picked up a jewel bc the chamber is alil larger then the junior...  I also have the bullet max that I use just for oil...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 26, 2014)

well that sucks


----------



## walik27 (Mar 27, 2014)

The tips of the leaves on some of my plants are getting hard do you know what that could be from


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 27, 2014)

I have an Atmos that I am particularly unimpressed with.  I simply cannot get it to work with dry herb, which is what I wanted.


----------



## walik27 (Mar 27, 2014)

So my tips getting hard is that a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 27, 2014)

walik27 said:


> *So my tips getting hard* is that a good thing or a bad thing



 that's a bit tmi, ain't it? :giggle:

Hey *walik27*, make a thread of your own in the Sick Plants & Problems section.

 Click Here http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=31

and then click the green "New Thread" button, and post your question.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Mar 27, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have an Atmos that I am particularly unimpressed with. I simply cannot get it to work with dry herb, which is what I wanted.



A.   which atmos??  B.  are you using a glass filter?


----------

